# Bible Translation Sales



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Nov 8, 2014)

How did this happen - 

November 2014 Best-Seller Lists | R+R Weekly

The VOICE is #2 in number of sales? Is there some big promo or something?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 8, 2014)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> The VOICE is #2 in number of sales? Is there some big promo or something?



What is The VOICE? That's the first of heard it.


----------



## Justified (Nov 8, 2014)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> PointyHaired Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > The VOICE is #2 in number of sales? Is there some big promo or something?
> ...


Read John 1 in the translation and you'll know all you need to know.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 8, 2014)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> Is there some big promo or something?



Don't know for sure. But when _unit_ sales are high and _dollar_ sales are low by comparison, that does suggest a major promo going on.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 8, 2014)

The ESV huddles in the middle of the pack (4 and 5, looking at both lists) - its usual position...Never heard of the Voice...


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 8, 2014)

Justified said:


> Read John 1 in the translation and you'll know all you need to know.



*JOHN 1:1-5
*

*The Voice*

Before time itself was measured, the Voice was speaking. The Voice was and is God.
2 This celestial Word remained ever present with the Creator;
3 His speech shaped the entire cosmos. Immersed in the practice of creating, all things that exist were birthed in Him.
4 His breath filled all things with a living, breathing light—
5 A light that thrives in the depths of darkness, blazes through murky bottoms. It cannot and will not be quenched.
*King James Version*

In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 
2 The same was in the beginning with God. 
3 All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made. 
4 In him was life; and the life was the light of men. 
5 And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.

And people are reading this and calling it the Word of God.


----------



## Berean (Nov 8, 2014)

Here's a pdf of John, courtesy of CBD whose motto is "All things Christian". 

http://www.christianbook.com/the-voice-complete-bible-hardcover/9781418549015/pd/549015#CURR

Click on "Sample Pages (PDF)". It reads like a bad movie script.


----------



## Edward (Nov 8, 2014)

Vendor: Thomas Nelson (owned by Harper Collins, owned by News Corp, Controlled by Rupert Murdoch)


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 8, 2014)

"Immersed in the practice of creating, all things that exist were birthed in Him."

Oh wow! It's so like cosmic, dude.

The "vision" for the Voice is as follows:



> As Western culture has moved into what is now referred to as postmodernism, Chris observed that the way a new generation processes ideas and information raises obstacles to traditional methods of teaching biblical content. His desire has grown to present the Bible in ways that overcome these obstacles to people coming to faith. Instead of propositional-based thought patterns, people today are more likely to interact with events and individuals through complex observations involving emotions, cognitive processes, tactile experiences, and spiritual awareness. Much as in the parables of Jesus and in the metaphors of the prophets, narrative communication touches the whole person.



They say that . . .


> The team developing The Voice numbered more than 120 scholars, authors and artists. The team included Greek and Hebrew scholars, Biblical scholars, poets, authors, musicians and pastors.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 8, 2014)

How corrupt can the church get, spending time and money with this baloney when there are hundreds of languages without even one verse of scripture?


----------



## bookslover (Nov 8, 2014)

Read "The Voice" and you can almost smell the hippie incense in the room...


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 9, 2014)

The Bible translation team included the following:

Ben C. Blackwell, PhD, professor
Joseph Blair, ThD, professor
Darrell Bock, PhD, professor
Beverly Burrow, PhD, teacher
David Capes, PhD, dept. chair/professor
Alan Culpepper, PhD, dean/professor
Peter H. Davids, PhD, pastor/professor
J. Andrew Dearman, PhD, ThD, professor
Joseph Dodson, PhD, professor
Brett Dutton, PhD, pastor/professor
Dave Garber, PhD, professor
Mark S. Gignilliat, PhD, professor
Peter Rhea Jones, Sr., PhD, pastor/prof.	Sheri Klouda, PhD, professor
Tremper Longman III, PhD, professor
Creig Marlowe, PhD, dean/professor
Troy Miller, PhD, professor
David Morgan, PhD, professor
Frank Patrick, PhD, professor
Chuck Pitts, PhD, professor
Brian Russell, PhD, professor
Felisi Sorgwe, PhD, pastor/professor
Kristi Swenson, PhD, professor
Jack Wisdom, JD, lawyer
Nancy de Claisse Walford, PhD, professor
Kenneth Waters, Sr., PhD, professor


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 9, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> The Bible translation team included the following:
> 
> Ben C. Blackwell, PhD, professor
> Joseph Blair, ThD, professor
> ...



I've only heard of Longman and Bock.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 9, 2014)

Didn't Peter Davids do the NICNT commentary on James?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 9, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> I've only heard of Longman and Bock.


Same here. But I must ask why conservative scholars would have anything to do with a corrupt translation such as this???


----------



## MW (Nov 9, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> But I must ask why conservative scholars would have anything to do with a corrupt translation such as this???



It is likely they believe in the conservation of the "relevancy" principle with which translations have been sold for about fifty years. Rather than train the people up to read the Bible, the Bible is translated down to the level of the people.


----------



## Beau Michel (Nov 10, 2014)

A translation for the spirit of the age. (undiscerning).


----------



## hammondjones (Nov 10, 2014)

Been there, done that.


http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/voice-translation-40159/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/oh-come-yet-another-new-translation-73865/


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 10, 2014)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Immersed in the practice of creating, all things that exist were birthed in Him.



What does that even mean?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 10, 2014)

TylerRay said:


> > *John 1:3, The Voice:*
> > Immersed in the practice of creating, all things that exist were birthed in Him.
> 
> 
> What does that even mean?



I'll let the guy that translated it anwer your question:

[video=youtube;b47wP_yMCf4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b47wP_yMCf4[/video]


----------



## ZackF (Nov 10, 2014)

Is "The Voice" trying to one-up "The Message?"


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 10, 2014)

The Voice Bible is a choral masterpiece. Finally a choir of original voices contribute to a translation designed to meet the most exacting scholarly standards while resonating with as wide a readership as possible.
Leonard Sweet
Drew University, George Fox University, chief contributor to sermons.com

The Bible informs the intellect about God, the world, and ourselves, but it is more than an information book. God is interested in us as whole people, so his Word also stimulates our imagination, arouses our emotions, and appeals to our will. The Voice combines the skills of biblical scholars with the sensitivities of musicians, novelists, and poets and the result is an accurate and stimulating English translation that readers will find hard to put down. Long time as well as new readers will benefit greatly from their experience of The Voice.
Tremper Longman, PhD
Robert H. Gundry Professor of Biblical Studies
Westmont College

As one who worked on the The Voice---and did so entering in with some skepticism--I can say that much care was given to be accurate as pastors and scholars were teamed up to produce the text. That care is still being shown. As an explanatory paraphrase, a genre with a rich history in biblical translation, The Voice can open up the point of the text in effective ways. This also means it is being checked and reevaluated to make it even better in bringing out the force of the text. With such a commitment to reflecting the text, this translation can serve the church well and help people appreciate the richness of the message of Scripture.
Darrell Bock, PhD
Research Professor of New Testament Studies
Dallas Theological Seminary

Sounds like "The Message" with a greater emphasis on stylists, poets, and literary types.


----------



## Bad Organist (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi,

What do people expect. When the Holy Bible, is no longer in the province of the Church, it becomes property of publishers, academics, linguists, corporations, etc. It is considered a product that needs to be marketed. So, new translations proliferate. Does anyone really think that the church of Christ really needed a new translation even 20 years ago. Every time a new translation comes out, in the preface the reason for it's appearance is stated. Basically, they say all translations are imperfect and can be improved upon. In some cases like the Message and The Voice are so far off, that they shouldn't really be taken seriously. But what is happening is that the holy scriptures are losing their authority slowly but surely. In Canada a survey showed that Bible reading has declined at an alarming rate. To boot, even among evangelicals, it is not only down, but many would say that there are mistakes in it and that parts of it should not be read as authoritative.

Just last month a new translation came out.......MEV (Modern English Version). I guess somebody thought it was needed. 

And so it goes..................

Arie V.
FC 0f Scotland
Toronto, Canada


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 11, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> As one who worked on the The Voice---and did so entering in with some skepticism--I can say that much care was given to be accurate as pastors and scholars were teamed up to produce the text. That care is still being shown. *As an explanatory paraphrase*, a genre with a rich history in biblical translation, *The Voice can open up the point of the text in effective ways.* This also means it is being checked and reevaluated to make it even better in bringing out the force of the text. With such a commitment to reflecting the text, this translation can serve the church well and help people appreciate the richness of the message of Scripture.
> Darrell Bock, PhD
> Research Professor of New Testament Studies
> Dallas Theological Seminary



Ok, "at least" he admits that it is a paraphrase...


----------



## Edward (Nov 11, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> Ok, "at least" he admits that it is a paraphrase...



His position appears to be contrary to that of the publisher:

"The Voice™ is a faithful dynamic equivalent translation..."
The Voice Bible


----------



## M_Scott (Nov 11, 2014)

I think Ryken makes a pretty good case for an 'essentially literal' translation over and above 'dynamic equivalent', 'paraphrase',... in his book Choosing a Bible.

Speaking of promos, if I read the stats correctly, it didn't hurt that David Jeremiah got a day or two at Madison Square Garden to promote the Jeremiah Study Bible, it looks to be sittin at #1. BTW, I like David Jeremiah, spent some time at Scott Memorial in the 80s, watched the kids during the Summer Bible Conferences, some evening services, while visiting the church with a friend who was a member. I do part ways with him on theology at times but I'm thankful he has been instrumental in moving my mom away from Osteen, she now watches Turning Point on TV.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 11, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > As one who worked on the The Voice---and did so entering in with some skepticism--I can say that much care was given to be accurate as pastors and scholars were teamed up to produce the text. That care is still being shown. *As an explanatory paraphrase*, a genre with a rich history in biblical translation, *The Voice can open up the point of the text in effective ways.* This also means it is being checked and reevaluated to make it even better in bringing out the force of the text. With such a commitment to reflecting the text, this translation can serve the church well and help people appreciate the richness of the message of Scripture.
> ...



That was my reaction as well. I'm an essentially literal man myself.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 16, 2014)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Justified said:
> 
> 
> > Read John 1 in the translation and you'll know all you need to know.
> ...



I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 16, 2014)

No taste for "a light that thrives in the depths of darkness" and "blazes through murky bottoms," heh?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 17, 2014)

The ESV has an excellent translation of 2 Tim 3:16 "All Scripture is breathed out by God". Thus if All Scripture is indeed breathed out by God, I cannot understand how serious and apparently conservative scholars such as Darrell Bock and Tremper Longman (the latter is supposed to be Reformed) can play loose with the translation. To my mind it undermines the concept of verbal-plenary Inspiration of the scriptures.


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 21, 2014)

"The Voice",  sounds like something Oprah Winfrey would promote. Can see Tom Cruise jumping up and down on a couch whilst she does it.


----------



## KeithW (Nov 22, 2014)

I looked at two verses.


NASB - John 6:39 "This is the will of Him who sent Me, that of all that He has given Me I lose nothing, but raise *it* up on the last day.The Voice - John 6:39 39 He sent Me to care for all He has given Me so that nothing and no one will perish. In the end, on the last day, He wants *everything *to be resurrected into new life.NASB - John 17:2 even as You gave Him authority over all flesh, that to *all whom You have given Him*, He may give eternal life.The Voice - John 17:2 2-3 because You have given Me total authority over humanity. I have come bearing the plentiful gifts of God; and *all who receive Me *will experience everlasting life

This sounds like the doctrine of election is being altered in the Bible.


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Dec 5, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> The Bible translation team included the following:
> 
> Ben C. Blackwell, PhD, professor
> Joseph Blair, ThD, professor
> ...




That's a 'Who's who????' list, no?


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Dec 5, 2014)

I wouldn't touch that translation with a 39.5 foot pole....


----------

